# Pinheiro manso



## FAAO

Hi everybody!

Sorry to have lain and the secret about this aquarium!
I know that some of you will compare it to my old aquarium Syrah but I needed to test it again; and I hope that you appreciate it... 
With this layout I have used some different trim's technic and Utricularia for simulate the grass field

The inspiration came from the place where I leave and of course... on "Pinus pinea" = "Pinheiro manso".


Click on the picture to enlarge!

It's all for now... new pictures are coming about Step by step and development!

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## niko

It's seldom that a planted tank is truly perfect. This one is!

Among the other things that make this tank VERY natural looking is the somewhat bald area in front of the tree - just like many trees appear in nature.

Bravo, Filipe!

--Nikolay


----------



## gibmaker

Awesome


----------



## SKSuser

Yes Filipe!
I love it. You've recreated a stone pine "to a t" as we say here.
What are your flora and fauna besides the utricularia?


----------



## reybie

I just love that tree.


----------



## Genin

I love it.... and hate you for making my tank look like poop!

jp, it's absolutely awesome.


----------



## Olivier

Hi, What an amazing tank !

Could we have more informations about it (tank size, light power and duration, plants, fishes, shrimps, stones...) and of course, more photos !!!

Thank you.

Olivier
~~~~~~~~
°
°
°
><(((°>


----------



## Afyounie

This is my new background. Beautiful work. I can't wait till the step by step comes out.


----------



## trackhazard

I think I may like this better than your old scape. 

The threadfins are super nice. Is this the same size as your old Syrah Planurah?

Charlie


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

when you grow the grass foreground, how do you get it to fill in so nicely under the shaded areas that the tree creates? do you grow the tree last or at the same time as the foreground?


----------



## Rub

Congrats Filipe!

This tank inspire a lot of calm and relax (Otos seems to be sleeping in the shadow  )

Regards


----------



## FAAO

Hi,
Thanks to all for the comments and compliments!! 

Before I answer to some questions, I would like to share some more pictures of this aquarium.

Set by step:


The difference between Nature and Landscape:


Cheers :wave:

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## arowanaman

I have always admired this little tree look you created. Don't hate me if you see me recreate my verison of the same thingrayer:


----------



## Revernance

That is just too beautiful! 
What kind of moss is that? How often do you dose? 
How long did it take for all that moss to grow? 

WOW!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Good job! Regardless of what the judges say, this tank is just awesome

An underwater bonsai that actually works!


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Thanks again to all for the comments and compliments!
I'll try to answer to all questions, if I forgot something please just ask or remember me 


jeffboyarrdee said:


> Do you grow the tree last or at the same time as the foreground?


Yes! On the step by step picture you can see that I tied the moss on the wood after I did plant the foreground.



arowanaman said:


> Don't hate me if you see me recreate my verison of the same thingrayer:


Of course that I will not hate you.... but you need to promise one thing! Your layout should be better than mine!



Revernance said:


> What kind of moss is that?


Is Taiwan Moss "Taxiphyllum alternans"



Revernance said:


> How often do you dose?


Everyday! 
Fase2 on Mon, Wed and Fri 
Fase1 + K40 on Tue and Thur
Extra1 + K40 on Sat
with 0.5ml of each product

TPA once a week of 20%, Usually I do it on Sunday.



Revernance said:


> How long did it take for all that moss to grow?


To give this aspect, 2 months with regular trimmings.



Paul Higashikawa said:


> Regardless of what the judges say, this tank is just awesome


We'll see what they'll say... if they will say something... I don't expect a good score on ADA and AGA this year. This layout isn't fresh or new, so the judges for sure will not score it like last layout.
But we'll see...

I did it for pleasure and to perfect some trimming techniques and test utricularia... and it did result perfectly!!

*SETUP:*
*Name: Pinheiro manso*
*Date:* 01.02.2008 - dd.mm.yyyy
*Size:* 55x35x35 ( long*wide*tall) cm
*Volume:* 67L
*Temperature:* 25ºC
*pH:* 6,8

*Lighting:* 3x24w T5 6.500k 
*Filter:* Aquaclear 25
*CO2:* DIY + Elos ATO-10

*Substrate:* Elos bottom mineral, Elos Terra zero, Elos Terra natural soil small grain (12L)
*Fertilization:* Elos Fase1, Fase2, Extra1 and K40 by Elos Schedule program

*Rocks:* Schist
*Wood decoration:* Red Moorwood, DIY from 3 branches of wood

*Plants:* Eleocharis parvula, Utricularia graminifolia and Singapore moss (Vesicularia dubyana)

*Fish:* Otocinclus sp, Boraras maculatus and Iriatherina werneri
*Invertebrate:* Neocaridina heteropoda var. red and Caridina cf. cantonensis 'Tiger'

And it is all! Any doubt, just ask!

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Olivier

Thanks for answers. 

I wanna do an new tank for babies (my crystal red shrimps !). Current is too little. I bought 4 CRS and now they are more than 80 !!! (despite the fact I gave dozen to friends from time to time...) I definitly want to do a tank like yours. From months, I was looking tons of pictures on the internet trying to find what I could do. I was hesitating but since I saw yours, I know what I want ! (the same !)

Are you the first to do this ? If yes, so for me, you are like Takashi Amano, because you created a new style of aquascape, like him with plants on roots !

Question : In the last one, the three was made wis Vesicularia Dubiana whereas the new one is made with Taxiphyllum alternans. Right ? It is hard to see the difference on a picture... Which one do you advise to use ? ans why ?!

Aren't you teased by the idea of make a huge tank with severals threes ?!!!

Thank for all.

(sorry for my english... I do not practice very often)


----------



## FAAO

Hi Olivier,



Olivier said:


> Are you the first to do this ? If yes, so for me, you are like Takashi Amano, because you created a new style of aquascape, like him with plants on roots !


I don't know if I were the first... I never saw nothing like this! 
If someone knows of the existence of something like this done before, please post the link on this thread.
One thing is sure; I'm trying to define a style, my own style...



Olivier said:


> Question : In the last one, the three was made wis Vesicularia Dubiana whereas the new one is made with Taxiphyllum alternans. Right ? It is hard to see the difference on a picture... Which one do you advise to use ? ans why ?!


Sorry, my mistake! Is Vesicularia dubyana (Singapore Moss) and not Taiwan Moss "Taxiphyllum alternans". I'll correct the setup to avoid more confusion!
You can find further information about moss and indentification in the following link: Aquamoss website
There are a lot of moss that you can use on the tree, the big problem is to find them!
Here is very difficult to buy others species of Moss, for this reason I did choose the common moss 



Olivier said:


> Aren't you teased by the idea of make a huge tank with severals threes ?!!!


If I had more space at home! :heh: 
With the 2 others tanks and the Discus, I don't have available space to setup a new aquarium.

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Miron

Unfortunately Felipe wasn´t the first one to use this techinic the 21º in ADA 2001 contest Mr. Jang Kae Fuh create a hole japanese scenery using trees made with many kinds of moss( erect , wepping , flame , etc) , but this don´t take the credit of Felipe , he masterized this techinic , he is one of my Idols as Takashi , Oliver and Nobert, they are in the same level of aquascaping.GREAT JOB FAAO.
Excelente Aquariofilia , no nosso bom e velho português.

The pictures of the aquarium:
http://www.akwarium.org/galerie.php?ID_GALERIA=6&ID_ZDJECIE=85










Cheers,
Miron


----------



## dirrtybirdy

do you have a bigger resolution of that tank? cant really see it into detail.


----------



## thief

FAAO I am a big fan of your tanks. I find the tree look in the tank amazing. I find it wierd how that tree is actually 3 branches. Do you go out in the woods and find pieces? Anyways would this tank be considered iwagami? I love the rocks as the dark grey is perfect. Anyways just wanted to say that you are doing an awesome job. I think making a another tree tank is not a problem it opens doors for other on a whole new way to look at making a nice tank. I hope to recreate something simular in a smaller tank later on.


----------



## Tex Gal

I think this tank is incredible. I love both your tree tanks. I have saved the images just to look at them. You are amazing!


----------



## 1ALFREDO

simply fantastic Felip, you are one of my favorites aquascapers


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Once again, thanks for the comments and compliments! 



Miron said:


> Unfortunately Felipe wasn´t the first one to use this techinic the 21º in ADA 2001 contest Mr. Jang Kae Fuh create a hole japanese scenery using trees made with many kinds of moss( erect , wepping , flame , etc)


IMHO, we can't compare the both tanks... We're talking about different things!
One thing is to create a scenery using a lot of trees even that they weren't in scale, other thing is use only one tree in a small tank, taking in attention to the proportions and all details.
If you use a lot of objects, even that weren't well done we'll see it like a composition and not like a unique piece. 
Ok, Mr Jang Kae Fuh did it before, but in a different concept&#8230; I don't know if there are more examples of this kind of layout, I didn't see nothing like this before&#8230;



thief said:


> I find it wierd how that tree is actually 3 branches. Do you go out in the woods and find pieces?


The tree was made with 3 standalone branches, is quite different!
I cut 3 standalone branches in small parts and joined in one piece.
I used Red moorwood to do the tree and I bought it in a shop.



thief said:


> Anyways would this tank be considered iwagami? I love the rocks as the dark grey is perfect.


Iwagumi?! NO! Do you know what is an Iwagumi? 
This layout can be classified by landscape... Ok... I have used rocks, but it never could be called Iwagumi!

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## T-Bone

> IMHO, we can't compare the both tanks... We're talking about different things!
> One thing is to create a scenery using a lot of trees even that they weren't in scale, other thing is use only one tree in a small tank, taking in attention to the proportions and all details.
> If you use a lot of objects, even that weren't well done we'll see it like a composition and not like a unique piece.
> Ok, Mr Jang Kae Fuh did it before, but in a different concept&#8230; I don't know if there are more examples of this kind of layout, I didn't see nothing like this before&#8230;


I agree with this statement completely. One is a representation of a landscape. The other is like underwater bonsai, and a little bit of Suiseki.

*Suiseki*; _Suiseki are small, naturally formed stones admired for their beauty and for their power to suggest a scene from nature or an object closely associated with nature. Among the most popular types of suiseki (pronounced suu-ee-seck-ee) are those that suggest a distant mountain, a waterfall, an island, a thatched hut, or an animal._

Actually a better word to use is, "bonsai zokai" which is the art of making "artificial" bonsai. Instead of using a real whole plant, and turning it into a representation of a larger tree. Bonsai zokai, uses artifitial elements to represent the same thing. I realize I'm getting way too technical. I'll stop now.


----------



## thief

> Iwagumi?! NO! Do you know what is an Iwagumi?
> This layout can be classified by landscape... Ok... I have used rocks, but it never could be called Iwagumi!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Filipe Oliveira


 Lol well I know that iwagami is the positioning of rocks and creating a pleasing landscape while having a field effect. I consider myself a real noob for saying that. But It just has that open window feel to the tank which made me ask. lol Anyways I only have 1-2.5 gallon planted tank that is an iwagami style. Other than that I do know know how to define.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

FYI for those who don't know, Filipe was featured in the Jan 2008 Aquajournal. In his interview, if you can read Japanese, he talked about his philosophy in planted tanks as well as other aspects of art. Very nice interview. I definitely learned a great deal


----------



## jlui83

Did the wood come like that? or did you have to glue the peieces together? Please explain.

Thanks!


----------



## ricardobrosa

Olá Filipe,

Esse está um espanto, melhor que o syrah talvez por causa da utriculária.. parece que estas num dia de vento naqueles montes alentejanos e o trigo está "penteado" todo na mesma direcção, muito bonito.. mas.. é igual ao outro.

Abraço


----------



## OperJeff

T-Bone said:


> I agree with this statement completely. One is a representation of a landscape. The other is like underwater bonsai, and a little bit of Suiseki.
> 
> *Suiseki*; _Suiseki are small, naturally formed stones admired for their beauty and for their power to suggest a scene from nature or an object closely associated with nature. Among the most popular types of suiseki (pronounced suu-ee-seck-ee) are those that suggest a distant mountain, a waterfall, an island, a thatched hut, or an animal._
> 
> Actually a better word to use is, "bonsai zokai" which is the art of making "artificial" bonsai. Instead of using a real whole plant, and turning it into a representation of a larger tree. Bonsai zokai, uses artifitial elements to represent the same thing. I realize I'm getting way too technical. I'll stop now.


Ive always seen this connection, but im surprised that this is the first time Ive seen the association actually mentioned. I guess it takes an example as stunning as FAAO's to start the comparison.

If you look at alot of the other aquascapes, including some Iwagumi layouts you can easily find alot of similarities with chinese penjing also. "bonsai zokai" is the most accurate comparison to this aquascape.

FAAO do you have experience with the art of bonsai? im going to assume so since you have a very good sense of how to miniaturize your creation.


----------



## FAAO

Paul Higashikawa said:


> FYI for those who don't know, Filipe was featured in the Jan 2008 Aquajournal. In his interview, if you can read Japanese, he talked about his philosophy in planted tanks as well as other aspects of art. Very nice interview. I definitely learned a great deal


Hi Paul, 
Yes I gave an interview for ADA Aquajournal in Jan 2008 and I've a copy of the magazine. Unfortunately in don't understand a word but I know what I've wrote :heh:... I think that ADA is preparing an English version for future magazines.



jlui83 said:


> Did the wood come like that? or did you have to glue the peieces together? Please explain.


I used 3 standalone branches and after I did choose the best base for the tree, I did cut all the branches in small parts and joined in one piece.
I made a few holes on the base and added the small branches. This tree is 100% DIY



ricardobrosa said:


> Olá Filipe,
> Esse está um espanto, melhor que o syrah talvez por causa da utriculária.. parece que estas num dia de vento naqueles montes alentejanos e o trigo está "penteado" todo na mesma direcção, muito bonito.. mas.. é igual ao outro.


You can say that is similar or that I've used the same theme... but this scape isn't equal to Syrah!



OperJeff said:


> FAAO do you have experience with the art of bonsai? im going to assume so since you have a very good sense of how to miniaturize your creation.


No, I don't have! I saw it many times in shops and internet but I don't have any experience with bonsai. Maybe some day... I need to learn first how to keep it and about maintenance before I buy it.

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## tetrasforest

That tree is really cool. i would have never thought of doing something likw that.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

@FAAO: have you ever tried to tie the fissidens fontanus with this kind of tree, I think that it could stay longer and cooler!
Thank for sharing!


----------



## Olivier

An other question to Filipe : Why do not use a real bonsai ? (after having pulled off the leaves and roots) What is the interest of a DIY tree ?


----------



## FAAO

Blue_Dolphinvn said:


> @FAAO: have you ever tried to tie the fissidens fontanus with this kind of tree, I think that it could stay longer and cooler!
> Thank for sharing!


I thought in use another specie of moss, but the main problem is where I find it?
It is not easy to find here another kind of moss...



Olivier said:


> An other question to Filipe : Why do not use a real bonsai ? (after having pulled off the leaves and roots) What is the interest of a DIY tree ?


It's quite easy to answer  I will answer you with another question:
_"What is the pleasure of using a small living tree to represent a real one in a scape?"_

I'll not kill a tree with several years (bonsai) to do this... If I found one dead, yes I used it...

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Kookaburra

FAAO said:


> It is not easy to find here another kind of moss...[/FONT]


Hi Filipe 
In france, we have an "internet saler" who is name "Floraquatic", and I think he can deliver in Portugal. There is numerous sorts of available moss.
If that can help you : http://www.floraquatic.com/cat-catalogue-plantes-40.html


----------



## Olivier

1) Yes, Floraquatic sends commands to Portugal BUT they don't have fissidens fontanus.

2) Ok, it is stupid to "kill" a real bonsaï in order to make an underwater tree but since in all bonsai-shop they have died bonsai in the backstage, I am sure they will be pleased to give on. So whereas kill a real tree, you start with a died one and give him "a new life" ! Is this not a bit more simple than create a tree ?!


----------



## Kookaburra

Olivier said:


> Is this not a bit more simple than create a tree ?!


More Simple: surely!
But less interesting to make, no? 
(I think it's more "gratifying" to DIY ...)


----------



## FAAO

Hi,


Kookaburra said:


> Hi Filipe
> In france, we have an "internet saler" who is name "Floraquatic", and I think he can deliver in Portugal. There is numerous sorts of available moss.
> If that can help you : http://www.floraquatic.com/cat-catalogue-plantes-40.html


Hi Dimitri, thanks for the link! I found some interesting plants there.
But like Olivier said, Floraquatic don't have Fissidens fontanus... and the moss list is similar to what I find here, nothing new! 



Olivier said:


> 1) Yes, Floraquatic sends commands to Portugal BUT they don't have fissidens fontanus.
> 
> 2) Ok, it is stupid to "kill" a real bonsaï in order to make an underwater tree but since in all bonsai-shop they have died bonsai in the backstage, I am sure they will be pleased to give on. So whereas kill a real tree, you start with a died one and give him "a new life" ! Is this not a bit more simple than create a tree ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Kookaburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Simple: surely!
> But less interesting to make, no?
> (I think it's more "gratifying" to DIY ...)
Click to expand...

Olivier, It is more interesting to do something (DIY) and convert 3 wood's branches and make a small tree instead of using a replica. In France perhaps you can find dead trees on a backstage's shop, here the shop's owner prefers to put it on the garbage instead of assume that he doesn't have capabilities for maintain it! Some time ago I had looking for dead bonsai in several shops and nothing; they simply said that don't have.
But I'm thankful in not using a bonsai; my experience (1st Syrah) did teach me that if I use a small and thin branches to moor the moss, I'll have a lot of problems to maintain it. The base are very small and when the moss grow, with the maintenance you need to be careful with the scissors, the moss near of the branch with the time will be very poor and any mistake you ruin all the scape.

Ok, a bonsai is a real tree... But if I didn't mention that mine it's an homemade tree, did you find any difference?

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## galettojm

Your tank is simply *incredible*. Congratulations !!!

I hope I will be able to do something similar in the future (But I have my doubts !!! jejeje).

Is the "grass" utricularia graminifolia ? Is it a difficult plant ??

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Olivier

FAAO said:


> Ok, a bonsai is a real tree... But if I didn't mention that mine it's an homemade tree, did you find any difference?


For sure, it is impossible to see the ploy !


----------



## lonepeace

Wow... the scape looks amazing, thanks for sharing, it's very inspiring


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Here it is some new pictures of this aquarium.
I hope that you like it!


Click on the picture to enlarge!


Click on the picture to enlarge!


Click on the picture to enlarge!

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## bratyboy2

that would be a nice display for me during the winter lol
its going so well for you. i might do one in my 20gallon high. 
i had an idea to do a palm tree theme in one of my 10's. wish me luck!!


----------



## cassiusclay

i thought the first one rocked.WOW is all i can say.its just stunning i want to go sit under it.that pic from the top is awesome looks like the view from a blackhawk if i didnt know better id say theres no water in there!!!!
Oh BTW congrats on ADA placing i saw it in TFH!


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Thanks again for the comments and compliments! 

Here it is an updated picture of this aquarium. I hope that you enjoy it 










Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Fabac

It's perfect!


----------



## bratyboy2

im o jealous...but i have started the palm tree thing...i have too keep looking at this tank so i have more inspiration to place things


----------



## SKSuser

As usual, it looks amazing.

I'm interested in your choice of fauna. Did you remove the red shrimp, or are they hiding? I see some grey shrimp, but I liked the other pictures with the red ones better.


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

Thanks for the comments! 

SKSuser, the shrimps are the same. Perhaps the background light removed their coloration; or the shrimps that appeared on the picture are males or young. 1 week before I removed some cherrys to give to a friend, perhaps he has all my grown females. Lucky guy!!! 

Download on the following link the HiRes picture of the Aquarium:
[smilie=a: [B]Pinheiro Manso - 1680x1050[/B]

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## SOLOMON

I really love the 3rd photo from you 5/7/08 post, the shadow and the open foreground complement the scape so much. Good Luck in the comp!


----------



## bamse2008

its a beautiful aquarium,can't take my eyes off of it


----------



## SKSuser

Hey.
We didn't get to see any pictures of you setting up the tank. Do you have any? Also, what date did you start Pinheiro manso?


----------



## tcy81

Very nice setup again with the Tree scape.
Sending this tank for ADA IAPL 08 ?


----------



## Brilliant

Regardless if someone did it before I think this tank deserves 5 stars. 

The picture of the landscape tank and nature tank have enlightened me about style.

You should fill water to the top and people will really have trouble seeing the water in photo without crop!  

Well done!


----------



## bamse2008

FAOO-I want to ask you:what is your level of no3 in your tank?


----------



## Bunbuku

FAAO:

Both your tanks are amazingly beautiful! 5 stars! 

I especially admire the fact that you have created so much of a feeling of space/depth in a tank that is smaller than a 60-P, without use of extreme sloping from front to back. A few questions if you don't mind.

1) Do you have a rule of thumb on where put the tree in the front to back dimension to achieve the best sense of depth?

2) I am also amazed how clear the water is with a simple HOB filter. What do you use for filter media?

3) How often and how short to you trim the "grass" in the foreground.


----------



## FAAO

Hi there,

Thanks to all for the comments and kindly words! 



SKSuser said:


> Hey.
> We didn't get to see any pictures of you setting up the tank. Do you have any? Also, what date did you start Pinheiro manso?


Hi SKSuser,
I mentioned on page2 the setup and the step by step picture.
Here it is a few part of the setup and the same picture that I published before.


FAAO said:


> *SETUP:*
> *Name: Pinheiro manso*
> *Date:* 01.02.2008 - dd.mm.yyyy
> *Size:* 55x35x35 ( long*wide*tall) cm
> *Volume:* 67L
> *Temperature:* 25ºC
> *pH:* 6,8
> ....


Set by step:




tcy81 said:


> Very nice setup again with the Tree scape.
> Sending this tank for ADA IAPL 08 ?


I already sent it! I'm not expecting a good score... but who knows!?



bamse2008 said:


> FAOO-I want to ask you:what is your level of no3 in your tank?


Less than 15ppm. It depends of the day of the week :heh:



Bunbuku said:


> 1) Do you have a rule of thumb on where put the tree in the front to back dimension to achieve the best sense of depth?


I putted it on the middle/back because the tree's base is inclined onward; with this I had more depth and more space for some rocks and foreground plants.



Bunbuku said:


> 2) I am also amazed how clear the water is with a simple HOB filter. What do you use for filter media?


Nothing special! The same filtermedia that is included on the filter's package! :heh: 
I only add filterwool instead of 1 sponge.



Bunbuku said:


> 3) How often and how short to you trim the "grass" in the foreground.


Usually once a month.

If you've more questions please don't hesitate to ask!

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## ubaca

Congrats Filipe....


----------



## SKSuser

FAAO said:


> Here it is a few part of the setup and the same picture that I published before.


:lol: Haha. Thanks.


----------



## FAAO

Off topic!

bamse2008 check you profile (*Messaging & Notification*) because I can't answer to your questions; see if this option is selected "*Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages*"

When I reply the PM, it returns me the following error:
*bamse2008 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.*

Take care,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## bamse2008

I hope i fixed


----------



## thief

FAAO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> SKSuser, the shrimps are the same. Perhaps the background light removed their coloration; or the shrimps that appeared on the picture are males or young. 1 week before I removed some cherrys to give to a friend, perhaps he has all my grown females. Lucky guy!!!
> 
> Download on the following link the HiRes picture of the Aquarium:
> [smilie=a: [B]Pinheiro Manso - 1680x1050[/B]
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Filipe Oliveira


 Wow this picture really gives the tank a good impression. Kudos to you. The tank looks memorizing!!!


----------



## bamse2008

Fe,po4?


----------



## benderisawesome

Is there any way you could tell me how you made that tree. What materials did you use, how to attach the branches etc


----------



## FAAO

benderisawesome said:


> Is there any way you could tell me how you made that tree. What materials did you use, how to attach the branches etc


Hi,

If you go to the second page of this thread, you can fnd one picture with the step by step. 
Click here to visit that page
Any doubts... just ask!


----------



## foofooree

Is this tank still set up?


----------



## rontruong

which moss is on the bottom and which moss is on top of the tree???

I cant really tell by the species you listed sorry!

thanks for the help!


----------



## FAAO

foofooree said:


> Is this tank still set up?


Unfortunately... this layout no longer exists!



rontruong said:


> which moss is on the bottom and which moss is on top of the tree???
> 
> I cant really tell by the species you listed sorry!
> 
> thanks for the help!


I only used moss on the top of the tree (Singapore moss - _Vesicularia dubyana_); on the bottom, the foreground plants are _Utricularia graminifolia _and _Eleocharis parvula._


----------



## Sunstar

This tank is incredibly inspring. Very wonderful. Looks very much like a bonsai.


----------



## rontruong

Cool thanks...
Any idea where one would buy Eleocharis parvula or Utricularia graminifolia around california?

or online?


----------

